# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Στενά (Straits) >  Στενό του Γιβραλτάρ

## mastrokostas

Gibraltar !



Ο λεγόμενος Βράχος 



Το νου σας στην γέφυρα διότι έχει trafic .



πηγη photo:http://www.trekearth.com/

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το στενό του Γιβραλτάρ η δυτική είσοδος της Μεσογείου λόγω της στρατηγικής του θέσης ήταν για χρόνια Βρετανική αποικία και σήμερα είναι Βρετανικό προτεκτοράτο. Τα τελευταία χρόνια υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα με λαθρομετανάστες από τις χώρες της βόρειας Αφρικής προς την Ευρώπη.
Q6110[1]-1.jpgΠηγή χάρτη

Επίσης χάρτη του στενού μπορούμε να δούμε *εδώ*

----------


## mastrokostas

Στον χάρτη φαίνονται δυο λιμάνια η Σέουντα και το Ταγκέρη, που παλιά ήταν πολύ γνωστά στους ναυτικούς που περνούσαν από κει για τα φθηνά ψώνια .

----------


## mastrokostas

Και ο Φαρος .



Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά κάθε φορά που περνούσαμε αυτά τα στενά , προς τα έξω ,ήταν το όριο ότι πλέων τώρα είμαστε μακριά και πάντα όταν περνούσαμε προς τα μέσα ήμασταν κοντά στην πατρίδα .

----------


## Apollo

Ετσι αισθανομουν κι εγω. Μπορει να ειναι και λογω που η Μεσογειος εχει αλλη "ατμοσφαιρα", ηπιο κλιμα, δεν εχει την απεραντοσυνη του ωκεανου.

----------


## compass

Συμφωνώ, περνώντας το Gibraltar όλα μοιάζουν  οικεία στο μάτι. Γιατί όμως δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο και στο Suez;

----------


## mastrokostas

Γιατι είναι έντονο  το αραβικό στοιχείο ακόμη .

----------


## mastropanagos

Οριστε και μια φωτο με τις ακτες της Ισπανιας στο Γιβραλταρ..!!!
DSC00357 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

¶ντε ρε Παναγιώτη , να σε καλά, γιατί έχουμε σκουριάσει εδώ στην στεριά .

----------


## mastropanagos

> ¶ντε ρε Παναγιώτη , να σε καλά, γιατί έχουμε σκουριάσει εδώ στην στεριά .


Γι'αυτο ειμαι εγω εδω mastrokosta,για να σου ξυπνω τις αναμνησεις μεσα απο τα ταξιδια μου και τις φωτο.. :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Χρειάζεται και πενετρέϊτ, είπε ότι έχει σκουριάσει. Να τον φέρουμε σιγά σιγά τα σένια του να μπούμε στο λιμάνι.... Slow ahead μην τον ζωρίσουμε ε?  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Χρειάζεται και πενετρέϊτ, είπε ότι έχει σκουριάσει. Να τον φέρουμε σιγά σιγά τα σένια του να μπούμε στο λιμάνι.... Slow ahead μην τον ζωρίσουμε ε?


Δεν νομιζω να εχει αναγκη ο mastrokostas,ειναι γερο σκαρι(αλλα λιγο WD40 δεν βλαπτει)..Αρα λοιπον παμε για full ahead.. :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ας φρεσκάρουμε λίγο αυτό το όμορφο θεματάκι που το έχουμε παραμελήσει.
CIMG5139.JPG

CIMG5141.JPG

CIMG5151.JPG

CIMG5154.JPG

----------


## dimkad1969

pigename sihna pote gia storia kai pote sti rada gia na paroume navlo!!!!
eixa vgei kai merikes fores ekso mou arese poly mia mikri agglia!!

----------


## mastrokostas

_Και πολλά_ _duty free !!_

----------


## Eng

Για μενα, οταν ερχομουν απο "εξω" και εμπαινα στο Γιβραλταρ ενιωθα οτι.._αντε πλησιαζουμε, φτασαμε στη γειτονια μας_. Εστω και αν ακομα ειχα να ταξιδεψω κανενα 3 μερο μεχρι Ελλάδα ή Ευρωπη. 
Καποιες εικόνες από αυτο το στενο καθως το ιδιο βραδυ θα βγαιναμε να κροσαραμε τον Ατλαντικο για να παμε Τουμπαραο.
DSC02368.JPG
DSC02369.JPG
DSC02373.JPG

----------


## ChiefMate

Μιας κ λεμε για το στενο να αναφερουμε κ τους ισχυροτατους Ανατολικους ανεμους που πνεουν στην περιοχη απο το μεσημερι κ μετα,καθως κ το ρευματακι που το παιρνεις μαζι βγαινοντας κ τραβοντας ΒΔ για τις καλογριες ή ΝΔ για Καναρια κ που σε γονατιζει οταν  μπαινεις μεσα....Φυσικα εξαρταται απο την παλιρροια της στιγμης!

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Μπορεί κάποιος γνώστης της κατάστασης που συνήθως επικρατεί εκεί στα στενά να μας εξηγήσει γιατί κάποια τάνκερ είναι στη ράδα για ΠΟΛΥ μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα στην περιοχή αυτή;

----------


## Leo

> Μπορεί κάποιος γνώστης της κατάστασης που συνήθως επικρατεί εκεί στα στενά να μας εξηγήσει γιατί κάποια τάνκερ είναι στη ράδα για ΠΟΛΥ μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα στην περιοχή αυτή;


Γιατί:
α) δεν έχουν ναύλο και περιμένουν δουλειά
β) είναι φορτωμένα και περιμένουν καλή τιμή να πουληθεί το φπρτίο να πάνε να το ξεφορτώσουν
γ) είναι φοτωμένα και είναι "μάνες", πηγαίνουν και φορτώνουν μικρές παρτίδες, τα πλοία που τροφοδοτούν με καύσιμα και παραμένουν αρκετό καιρό ξεφορτώνοντας.
δ) αν φαίνονται πολλά κόκκινα είναι, πλοία με λάδια, γκάζια (LPG, LNG) και κάθε ποιότητα καυσίμων.
ε) περιμένουν πετρέλευση

Φαντάζομαι κάλυψα ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό κόκκινων σημαδιών του ais...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση...το πλοίο που με ενδιαφέρει ανήκει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα στην περίπτωση γ  :Very Happy:

----------


## Michael

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση...το πλοίο που με ενδιαφέρει ανήκει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα στην περίπτωση γ


 Ειδικα΄για την περίπτωση 'γ' να πούμε ότι η τζιπεράλντα (δηλ. το γιβραλταρ στην ναυτική γλώσσα) είναι κλασσικό σημείο ανεφοδιασμού για πλοία που μπαίνουν ή βγαίνιουν από μεσόγειο και ενίοτε που πλέουν από βορά προσ νότο ή το αντίθετο. Αυτό τα βοηθάει να έχουν περισσότερο χώρο για φορτίο ή ενίοτε να έχει να κάνει με το εναλλακτικό κόστος των καυσίμων σε άλλους σταθμούς.
Αν θυμαμαι καλά και αν ισχύει ακόμα, μια 'μάνα' έχει και η εταιρία του Μελισσανίδη στην περιοχή.

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Να σαι καλά michael για τις πληροφορίες...
Ένα άλλο περίεργο που διαπίστωσα για την περιοχή είναι ότι πιανουν τα κινητά τηλέφωνα ως εκεί...δέχονται μηνύματα και στέλνουν κανονικά οι ναυτικοί μας, αλλά δε μπορούν να πάρουν τηλέφωνο....Ε, ας είναι καλά το δορυφορικό... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βρήκα στο βιβλί αυτό ψάχνοντας για κάτι άλλο, αυτή τη ζωγραφιά ενός βαποριού που μπάινει στη Μεσόγειο ξημερώμα με φόντο το βράχο.
Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά με έκανε να νιώσω αυτό το "κοντεύουμε στο σπίτι" που περιγράφηκε πιο πριν.
shipsofusmerchan00farr_0042.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Βρήκα στο βιβλί αυτό ψάχνοντας για κάτι άλλο, αυτή τη ζωγραφιά ενός βαποριού που μπάινει στη Μεσόγειο ξημερώμα με φόντο το βράχο.
> Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά με έκανε να νιώσω αυτό το "κοντεύουμε στο σπίτι" που περιγράφηκε πιο πριν.
> shipsofusmerchan00farr_0042.jpg


Υπεροχη η ζωγραφια, υπεροχο το βιβλιο, υπεροχο το συναισθημα...!!!

----------


## Κουμπαρος

Μια πρόσφατη φωτογραφία του `βράχου` που έβγαλα πριν 2 βδομάδες περίπου περνώντας από το Γιβραλτάρ.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μια πρόσφατη φωτογραφία του `βράχου` που έβγαλα πριν 2 βδομάδες περίπου περνώντας από το Γιβραλτάρ.


Ποντοπορος και εσύ φίλε ?

----------


## Κουμπαρος

> Ποντοπορος και εσύ φίλε ?


Γειά σου Κωστή! Όχι παραμένω ιστιοπλόος. Η φωτογραφία είναι από μια πρόσφατη μεταφορά (ιστιοφόρου) σκάφους από Αγγλία μέχρι την Μαγιόρκα. Είχα πάει ως πλήρωμα.

----------


## nektarios15

Μια...λίγο παλιότερη φωτό από Γιβραλτάρ τραβηγμένη απο Royal Odyssey το 1988.
398087_10200254840470667_1284836098_n.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Γειά σου Κωστή! Όχι παραμένω ιστιοπλόος. Η φωτογραφία είναι από μια πρόσφατη μεταφορά (ιστιοφόρου) σκάφους από Αγγλία μέχρι την Μαγιόρκα. Είχα πάει ως πλήρωμα.


Δεν λες τίποτα όμως ρε φίλε και σε μας στους στεριανούς !

----------


## nikos1945

ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΚΦΡΑΣΗ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχουμε δυο φωτογραφίες του βράχου από της δυο μεριές του.
Η πρώτη του Κουμπάρου είναι τραβηγμένη στο Ocean Vilage κοιτώντας  προς τα νοτιοανατολικά (έχω σημειώσει το σημείο που τραβήχτηκε με το νούμερο 1 στον παρακάτω χάρτη)

Η δεύτερη του Νεκτάριου (nektarios15) είναι τραβηγμένη ανοιχτά από το Europa Point (διακρίνεται και ο φάρος) κοιτώντας προς τα βορειοδυτικά (από το σημείο 2 στον παρακάτω χάρτη)
Gibraltar.jpg

----------


## Κουμπαρος

> Έχουμε δυο φωτογραφίες του βράχου από της δυο μεριές του.
> Η πρώτη του Κουμπάρου είναι τραβηγμένη στο Ocean Vilage κοιτώντας  προς τα νοτιοανατολικά (έχω σημειώσει το σημείο που τραβήχτηκε με το νούμερο 1 στον παρακάτω χάρτη)
> 
> Η δεύτερη του Νεκτάριου (nektarios15) είναι τραβηγμένη ανοιχτά από το Europa Point (διακρίνεται και ο φάρος) κοιτώντας προς τα βορειοδυτικά (από το σημείο 2 στον παρακάτω χάρτη)
> Gibraltar.jpg



Αυτός είναι ο φάρος που αναφέρεται ο Παναγιώτης.

P1020854.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Παρεα με προηγουμενο το CHAMPION JET 2 ακολουθουμενο απο το RIGEL II περνουν σε λιγο το στενο και εισερχονται στην Μεσογειο. Καλο υπολοιπο και στα δυο και στα Πληρωματα τους. Βεβαια μια σταση στην CEUTA ειναι απαραιτητη 
τουλαχιστον για το champion jet 2

----------

